# I hate Hoyt.......



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Last year when the vantage Pro came out, It was love at first sight. I must have sent Hoyt a dozen emails to see if they could put an accuwheel on it. Never got an answer. I had resigned myself that I would just shoot Barney's forever and be done with it. I got to look at a new Hoyt catalog for the first time today. A vantage with an accuwheel and you can get an orange one to boot..............These guys always know when I'm short on cash......They won't be getting a Christmas card from me this year.....


----------



## Feral Donkey (Nov 6, 2005)

Hoyt is very perceptive to the wants of the consumer. As a matter of fact, they read these boards. They look for conversations where people are exchanging ideas and tinkering with stuff and that's a good part of their R&D. I think a lot of companies do that. Maybe it's not from the companies its self but the engineers getting paid to invent new stuff that are screwing off on the job reading message boards like the rest of us. :wink:


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

that's a good way to consistently produce good products.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Unclegus, Had you sent them an order instead of a question, you would have been shooting one a year ago. By the by, you need to do both through your local pro shop. 

I know you're a wheel guy but if you've ever had a hankering to try a cam with fingers, try a Vantage with Cam 1/2 +. It's the smoothest drawing and shooting cam/bow combination I've shot to date.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

AKRuss said:


> Unclegus, Had you sent them an order instead of a question, you would have been shooting one a year ago. By the by, you need to do both through your local pro shop.
> 
> I know you're a wheel guy but if you've ever had a hankering to try a cam with fingers, try a Vantage with Cam 1/2 +. It's the smoothest drawing and shooting cam/bow combination I've shot to date.


Will that cam jerk the string out of your hand if you even think about relaxing?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

capool said:


> Will that cam jerk the string out of your hand if you even think about relaxing?


My shots are more consistent, and groups are tighter when I don't relax... with any cam system I've shot.

If a set of cams are telling on you* at times *then you're not consistently tight into the wall when you're releasing..


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*??*

:moviecorn:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I took my meds, and I'm over this now. I have two of the best finger bows out there. Just had to let the urge for a new toy run its course..


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*bows*

I know the feeling. I have been shooting recurves barebow and just wanted to get into compound barebow a little this year with some NFAA events. Ok so I have to ask, whats the best finger bow in your opinion. I have been looking at that Hoyt also, just bought a PSE STL to get started nowing almost nothing about compounds, just to experiment. So far all i can say is "wow its a different world, but fun....


----------



## Fingashoota (Aug 10, 2008)

capool said:


> Will that cam jerk the string out of your hand if you even think about relaxing?


Cam and a half wont but the spiral sure will, gotta stay on it.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Got a price on the LTD today. I'm NOT shooting this cheap junk.....:wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Fingashoota said:


> Cam and a half wont but the spiral sure will, gotta stay on it.


80% zephyrs too!


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Unclegus said:


> Got a price on the LTD today. I'm NOT shooting this cheap junk.....:wink:


Out of curiousity, how much for the Vantage LTD?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Target colors around nine.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Dang! I would actually be intersted in the hunting version but for $900, you may as well buy a Barnsdale, right Gus?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

A new Barney for nine would be one sweet deal....


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Aren't they $959?


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

The last one I bought in 08 was more than that and Dave gave me the 07 Price because I ordered it the first part of Jan and was a repeat customer.:zip: It did have flame maple limbs which are more........... I honestly have no clue what a new one is now.......I "MIGHT" be finding out fairly soon...:wink:


----------

